

Ask HN: Is anyone using a stand-up workstation? - IgorP

Out of curiosity, is anyone using a stand-up workstation on a daily basis? What have been your experiences so far? I ask is - I was considering getting one.
======
caw
I have a sit/stand desk. I stood for a while after I got it, but haven't
recently.

My coworker has been using a stand up workstation for years because of back
troubles. The standing desk greatly helps him. He has a high stool for when he
needs to sit, as well as a high footrest for proper ergonomics.

Beware, while the standing desk can be had on the cheap, ergonomic stools
(i.e. chairs that are much taller than normal) are even pricier than ergonomic
chairs. Bar stools are a much cheaper option, but don't have the back support.

------
YoAdrian
I'm using the last version of the Ikea Jerker desk. Found it on Craigslist for
$70. It doesn't adjust height, but IMO that defeats the purpose of a stand up
desk. I really need to blog my experience with it. I can't go back to sitting
and I've only been using it for 4 months.

<http://pic.twitter.com/CSO3QiqQ>

I can't bear to sit in meetings anymore. I end up standing behind my chair or
walking around the room.

------
whichdan
I had a laptop stand I was using for a couple weeks.. I found that it helped
my productivity when multitasking, but when it came time to churn out code, it
was harder to focus. Even then, I was only standing for a few hours at a time.

------
BobWarfield
I got a trek desk for Xmas. It's a cheap but decent desk that mates to a
treadmill. I use it for email reading and breaks from heads down coding.

Love it.

------
IgorP
To clarify - This is an example of what I am referring to:
[http://www.amazon.com/Safco-1929CY-Adjustable-Stand-Up-
Works...](http://www.amazon.com/Safco-1929CY-Adjustable-Stand-Up-
Workstation/dp/B001MS70Z2/?_encoding=UTF8&keywords=standup%20workstation&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1357150023&camp=1789&sr=8-1&creative=9325)

~~~
chrisringrose
My Mom has one like that, and frankly I'm a little jealous. Her usage seems to
be sitting as the default, then after a few hours, raises it to stand for a
few hours. Alternating between seems more natural (and no stool required). Do
you intend to alternate, or just stand all the time?

~~~
IgorP
Being able to alternate the desk height would be a great feature.

